# Canestan pessary-how far do I push it in?



## MillieMoo

I need a bit of advice! Ive been prescribed the pessary and cream by my doctor but have read that you don't use the applicator to insert it whilst pregnant and you're supposed to use your finger! So how far do I push it up there? I don't want to go too far! Haha!


----------



## MillieMoo

Please help! I need to go to bed soon and really want to do it tonight!


----------



## prdlyexpectng

use the applicator. i did when i had a yeast infection last week


----------



## MillieMoo

It tells you not to use that if you're pregnant cuz your not supposed to push t too far but I'm not sure how far!


----------



## hulahoop09

Ive used two this wk and i use the applicator. I have jst done mine, i pushed it in til the end with the tablet disappeared and a bit more as i dnt want to push too far but also i have short fingers so dnt think would get very far :D it says to do as much as is comfortable so see how you go. Xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks ladies! I'm off to try it! Wish me luck!


----------



## hulahoop09

Knees bent ankles together and knees apart :D GL. Xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I put 2-3" of it inside me. If you have any pantie-liners, I'd suggest you wear one. The chalk which comes out stained my knickers.


----------



## yourstruly10

My doctor told me absolutely no applicator always use a finger when pregnant because it can irritate the vaginal walls which are more sensitive during pregnancy and cause spotting that would just scare you and the applicator is too long. I was told no father in then my index finger.


----------



## hulahoop09

I have been prescribed the internal cream which comes in an applicator 3 times over past couple of months which doc said is okay to use. The cream is inside the applicator so you have to use the applicator and so I use the applicator for pessary as I would find none applicator a nightmare.

xx


----------



## plutosblue

I didn't use the applicator but just shoved it up as far as I could get it :haha:


----------

